# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Pais Vasco >  Presa y embalse de Urbieta.

## jlois

En su día hice referencia a este embalse en el hilo dedicado a la Central Nuclear de Lemoniz...

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...Lemóniz./page3

La presa de Urbieta se construyó en su día para dar servicio a las instalaciones de la central nuclear... aprovecha en gran parte las aguas del curso fluvial del Urbieta. Colocamos la ficha de datos de SEPREM...

DATOS GENERALES

Nombre de la Presa:	URBIETA
Otro Nombre:	
En fase de:	Explotación
Titular de la presa:	IBERDROLA GENERACION S.A.
Proyectista:	AGUIRRE
Categoría según riesgo:	
Fin de las obras:	31-12-1974
Recrecimiento:	--
Coordenadas UTM 30:	0510904 - 4809002
Usos del embalse:	Industrial - - 
Usuarios:	- - 

DATOS HIDROLÓGICOS

Superficie de la cuenca (km2):	2,000
Aportación media anual (hm3):	0,000
Precipitación media anual (mm):	0,000
Avenida de Proyecto (m3/s):	            27,000


PRESA

Tipo de Presa:	Gravedad
Altura desde cimientos (m):	34,000
Longitud de coronación (m):	145,000
Cota coronación (m):	44,500
Cota cimentación (m):	11,000
Cota cauce (m):	19,500
Volumen cuerpo presa (1000 m3):	35,600
Nº de desagües:	000
Capacidad desagüe (m3/s):	- 
Nº de aliviaderos:	001
Capacidad aliviaderos (m3/s):	24,000 - 
Regulación:	No, Labio fijo - 

DATOS GEOGRÁFICOS

Rio de ubicación:	URBIETA
Municipio:	MUNGUIA
Vertiente:	C.I. PAÍS VASCO



http://www.seprem.es/ficha.php?idpresa=1117&p=43



La presa de Urbieta se encuentra justo en la costa vizcaina y su aliviadero queda a muy poca distancia delas mismas aguas del Cantábrico...



La carretera que se ve a la derecha de la imagen y que cruza sobre la cola del embalse de Urbieta, se dirige hacia Bermeo pasando al lado de San Juan de Gaztelugatxe...



En esta imagen , al fondo vemos la isla de Akatxa y San Juan de Gaztelugatxe...



Por lo que se ve en las imágenes, al no tener uso por la central nuclear, el embalse se encuentra en su máxima capacidad con su sobrante saliendo continuamente por el aliviadero de lábio fijo...





Espero que hayamos conseguido presentar a este embalse como bien se merece.

----------


## FEDE

Unas vistas preciosas amigo José Luis, la zona del Pais Vasco tiene que tener montones de ricones preciosos que no conozco. 
Se ve perfectamente en estás imágenes tuyas que el bosque es mucho más frondoso, que en la que tomaron en su día para el Seprem, muchas gracias.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Preciosas imágenes Jose Luis.

Resulta curioso ver una presa en primera línea de mar, seguramente sea un caso único.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------

